# Disney Plus: Der Mandalorianer begeistert die ersten Medienvertreter



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney Plus: Der Mandalorianer begeistert die ersten Medienvertreter*

						In den USA wurden 30 Minuten ausgewähltes Material aus der Serie Der Mandalorianer einer Gruppe von Medienvertretern gezeigt und die sind weitestgehend begeistert. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney Plus: Der Mandalorianer begeistert die ersten Medienvertreter*


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. Oktober 2019)

"Der Mandalorianer startet...."

"...nächste Star-Wars-Serie in Produktion - Ewan McGregor als Obi-Wan Kenobi."

Basieren die beiden Serien nun auf dem Expanded Universe, bzw. auf den Werken des EA, die in den neuen Disney-Kanon übernommen wurden?
Oder ist das eine Neuproduktion ohne ursprüngliche (Buch)Grundlage?


----------



## raumich (23. Oktober 2019)

Wir kriegen diese Serie dank der GVU und dem Shareonline-Bust wohl tatsächlich erst im Frühjahr 2020 zu sehen. 
Als Deutscher kann man sich wohl kaum für den Disney-US Dienst anmelden, oder?


----------



## xDave78 (23. Oktober 2019)

> Am Ende ist das alles Anschubfinanzierung für Disney Plus, denn die Serie soll vor allem Abonnenten bringen.


Also mich haben sie damit auf jeden Fall getriggert. Werd mir mit Sicherheit ein (Probe) Abo holen. Man munkelt ja, dass Disney+ bei uns im 1-2 Quartal 2020 startet. Hoffentlich kommt Disney+ als App für meinen LG.


----------



## Captain-S (23. Oktober 2019)

Wann gibts da wohl die Blu-Ray?


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

Hat mich, aber sowas von Muss wohl in die Staaten auswandern...

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (23. Oktober 2019)

Interessiert mich auch.
Würde auch eher die DVD/BlueRay Version bevorzugen - Abo bei Disney ist jetzt nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Medicate (23. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> "Der Mandalorianer startet...."
> 
> "...nächste Star-Wars-Serie in Produktion - Ewan McGregor als Obi-Wan Kenobi."
> 
> ...



Man kann nur hoffen, dass es auf den Büchern basiert, denn das ist für mich weiterhin das echte Star Wars. Die neue Trilogie ist für mich Abfall.^^


----------



## Captain-S (23. Oktober 2019)

Medicate schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass es auf den Büchern basiert, denn das ist für mich weiterhin das echte Star Wars. Die neue Trilogie ist für mich Abfall.^^


Was interessieren mich die Bücher, ich kenne die nicht mal.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. Oktober 2019)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Was interessieren mich die Bücher, ich kenne die nicht mal.



Schade.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Oktober 2019)

Ausgewählte Medienvertreter (die beim nächsten mal natürlich auch wieder ausgewählt werden wollen) finden die Serie also genial? Na, dann muss sie sicher auch genial sein.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (23. Oktober 2019)

Habe auch Interesse an der Serie, aber warte doch auch auf die Blue Ray Version.


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

Der Trailer hat *mich* besser abgeholt wie Episode VII/VIII zusammen Nuja, mal sehn was davon übrig bleibt...

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Der Trailer hat *mich* besser abgeholt wie Episode VII/VIII zusammen Nuja, mal sehn was davon übrig bleibt...



Geht mir genauso: Der Trailer macht was her, aber ich werde lieber positiv überrascht als enttäuscht, gehe also skeptisch ran.

Auf den Deutschlandstart des Dienstes warte ich jedenfalls nicht, um die Sache zu sichten.


----------



## facehugger (23. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auf den Deutschlandstart des Dienstes warte ich jedenfalls nicht, um die Sache zu sichten.


Was meinst du damit? Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen---

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (23. Oktober 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen---



Nicht, was du schon wieder denkst.  So ein US-Account (oder Niederlande)  ist kein Hexenwerk, und da ich ohnehin im O-Ton schaue ...


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2019)

Da spielt Carl Weathers (Rocky`s Gegner der ersten beiden Rocky-Filme mit). Ich wusste, die Gusche kennste. Jetzt erst geschnallt... Schön, den mal wiederzusehn.

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2019)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ausgewählte Medienvertreter (die beim nächsten mal natürlich auch wieder ausgewählt werden wollen) finden die Serie also genial? Na, dann muss sie sicher auch genial sein.


Die sind wohl nicht ganz so kritisch.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die Serie. Mal gucken ob sie irgendwann auch mal bei Prime kommt.
Oder im Free TV.


----------

